# Sidecountry Slide near Bridger Bowl



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

The photos from the avalanche center are great! the give one an idea of what slides in a very bad year. The area that slid apparently had been skied a lot, but the compaction was on top of a slab and a layer of depth hoar existed underneath. They had a lot of moisture and the whole thing failed. It is amazing that no one was caught in it.


----------



## h2obro (Apr 22, 2004)

Check it out 

Saddle Peak Avalanche - 16 February 2010
YouTube - Saddle Peak Avalanche - 16 February 2010


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

check this out the moments before the avy. this guy got the footage on his pov
YouTube - Saddle Peak Avalanche pov cam 2-16-10


----------



## mountainsurf123 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Analysis of Slide*

YouTube - Saddle Peak Crown - 17 Feb 2010


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Huge. I need to pay more attention to conditions too. Not sure there's any foreseeing one like this. Thanks


----------

